# Best hand held belt sander



## willgoodwin

I'm renovating my coffee shop with all new furniture. I'm building everything myself from reclaimed lumber from dumpsters in front of homes being refurbished or gutted. I live in Chicago so a lot of the lumber folks are throwing out is amazing and I just can't let it go to waste. Problem is the lumber requires lots of love to get it to the place where human butts can comfortably sit upon it or it can perform as a counter top surface. Thus far I have burned up a Craftsman and two Rigid belt sanders. All within the $100 price range, I use the belt sander a lot and can't really go to a large stationary piece of equiptment. I do intend on getting a smaller stationary belt sander, but the hand held is my workhorse. Any suggestions as to the best hand held I can get for around or under $300? Please help as my most recent Rigid is on its last leg. Both Rigids bit the dust in under a year.


----------



## woodnthings

*It sounds like you "overuse" them?*

A belt sander "should be used" by resting it on the work and using it's own weight to press down. I don't do as I say, however.  There is a tendency to press down with increasing pressure because it's just not going fast enough to suit me. :thumbdown: I will say I still have a Craftsman 4" from the 1980's and I have overused it more than a few times myself. My favorite is a Dewalt 3" x 21", It's lighter and has a dust collection port. I would stick with Rigid in your case for the unlimited warranty. but I don't know if that applies to "commercial" use. :blink:

You might consider a 7" or 9" disc sander for removing a majority of the wood, then use a belt sander to finish up.


----------



## Tilaran

Makita 9404. Get your wallet out but ...........


----------



## jschaben

I'm sure woodnthings suggestion will help but Ridgid and Craftsman are hobbyist/DIY/light duty offerings. I have a reconditioned Hitachi 3x21 that has done a great job for me, but, I haven't put it to anywhere near what you are doing. I would suggest you look at the contractor lines; Hitachi, Porter Cable, Bosch, Makita. I think you are probably considering the right price range. Shopping the reconditioned market can save some bucks on contractor level tools.
http://bigskytool.com/Search.aspx?q=belt+sanders

http://www.cpooutlets.com/belt-sanders/belt-sanders,default,sc.html
:smile:


----------



## BigJim

This one is a little pricey but it is well balanced, does a great job and will last a long time, I still have two of them from years ago. This is about the best sander I ever used.


----------



## Masterjer

For resurfacing reclaimed lumber, using a sander sounds like a very slow process. Have you thought about getting a small planer? It would make very quick work of rough lumber and save countless hours of sanding. Used ones can start at a couple hundred that will get the job done.


----------



## Trav

+1 on the small planer. Maybe a dewalt or ridgid, new or used. I would think you could get one in your price range and it will be way faster. Watch out for nails though.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv

Porter cable 4x24. I have 5 in the shop they last the best. The planer idea sounds the best. Noisy but fast, plus you'll get surfaced boards, flat and smooth. Small belt sander can't do that.


----------



## cabinetman

caliwoodmastergv said:


> Porter cable 4x24. I have 5 in the shop they last the best. The planer idea sounds the best. Noisy but fast, plus you'll get surfaced boards, flat and smooth. Small belt sander can't do that.


I would steer away from portable planers. I have several, and use them mostly for carpentry projects, like door trimming. You can create a problem real fast with them.

Absolutely the best sander I've used is a Porter Cable...either 3"x24", or a 4"x24". I have both, but use the 3" more often. 


















.


----------



## TimPa

i find belt sanders with the side mounted motors to be somewhat "out of balance", like my porter cable 3x21. i seem to always be trying to level it out with arm english. the models with top mounted motors, as shown in the pic above, would be better in my opinion.


----------



## Dave Paine

Sounds like you are trying to use a belt sander for stock removal as well as sanding.

I would use a decent vintage Stanley No. 5 or No. 6 for the stock removal. Works faster than you may appreciate.

Once the surface is flat enough then you can use the belt sander - if needed. As stated in earlier reply, if you are burning up the sanders, you may be pressing down too hard.

I would get the blue zirconia sanding belts from Klingspor. They do not gum up as fast, easier to clean, lower heat and last longer.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/abrasive-belts/


----------



## Hunter

+1 on the Porter Cable 4x24. It's got enough weight to keep a lot of pressure on the work piece.

You still might consider some other method of doing the majority of the work (planer, disc sander, etc.) and then sanding to finish.

Hunter


----------



## Alchymist

Pick up a couple of these also.....

Amazon.com: Vermont American 17889 Sanding Belt / Pad Cleaner: Home Improvement


----------



## jharris2

cabinetman said:


> I would steer away from portable planers. I have several, and use them mostly for carpentry projects, like door trimming. You can create a problem real fast with them...


Are you referring to lunchbox/bench top type planers or the handheld variety?


----------



## cabinetman

jharris2 said:


> Are you referring to lunchbox/bench top type planers or the handheld variety?


The hand held ones.








 







.


----------



## FrankC

If you have a lot of material to remove with a belt sander work across the grain, let the sander do the work under its own weight, following the grain will result in a wavy surface and more work.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv

Electric hand planes are a recipe for disaster if your surfacing boards.


----------



## Old Skhool

*Awesome sander!*



jiju1943 said:


> This one is a little pricey but it is well balanced, does a great job and will last a long time, I still have two of them from years ago. This is about the best sander I ever used.


Since the O.P. seems to be MIA, I just had to comment on the P.C. sander in the picture. Wow, it looks like new and I'm sure works better than anything on today's market. People that have never used one have no idea how well they work. (I had a Skil 4 1/2 x 26 that was far superior to anything made today.) Hope you keep it, and hand it down to someone who will use and appreciate it.


----------



## jharris2

caliwoodmastergv said:


> Electric hand planes are a recipe for disaster if your surfacing boards.


I've never tried this but I'm interested in what you folks think about it.


----------



## woodnthings

*they are a bit tricky to use*

You need a lot of practice and you can't take deep passes, but it will remove a bunch of material in a short time. You will then need to smooth out the surface by hand planing.


----------



## BigJim

Old Skhool said:


> Since the O.P. seems to be MIA, I just had to comment on the P.C. sander in the picture. Wow, it looks like new and I'm sure works better than anything on today's market. People that have never used one have no idea how well they work. (I had a Skil 4 1/2 x 26 that was far superior to anything made today.) Hope you keep it, and hand it down to someone who will use and appreciate it.


That isn't my sander, mine have much more wear than that one. The only down side I can think of is after using one for a good while it will sure make the back hurt.


----------



## Steve Neul

jiju1943 said:


> That isn't my sander, mine have much more wear than that one. The only down side I can think of is after using one for a good while it will sure make the back hurt.


I have to tell you in more than 40 years of working with hand held belt sanders that Porter Cable locomotive sander is the best I've ever used. I don't think you can bog one down or overheat it if you used it continuously all day.


----------



## Brian T.

Application testamonials are droll. You need to make it to Prince George, BC (or put it on your bucket list) to watch the belt sander drag races. Your applications, and mine, are so tame and mundane.


----------



## RonW

I really like the old Porter Cable 504 3 x 24 belt sander. Why do company's always discontinue their better products?


----------



## ShawncClark

I suggest you to use Porter-Cable 371 . It has many metal components that make it durable enough for rough outdoor carpentry work. Yet it is small and light enough to carry along for making repairs around the house.Textured rubber grips provide comfortable, precise, non-slip control. A removable auxiliary handle can offer even better control when two hands are needed.


----------



## dougj71

ShawncClark said:


> I suggest you to use Porter-Cable 371 . It has many metal components that make it durable enough for rough outdoor carpentry work. Yet it is small and light enough to carry along for making repairs around the house.Textured rubber grips provide comfortable, precise, non-slip control. A removable auxiliary handle can offer even better control when two hands are needed.


You do know that this thread is from 2013,


----------



## BillCounter

Looks like many great recommendations


----------



## pro70z28

BillCounter said:


> Looks like many great recommendations


He could always buy 2 and swap back & forth so they don't overheat. Overheating is a killer. I'm sure he has a solution by now thought...... Right?? :sad2:


----------



## Toolman50

You cannot put your weight into a belt sander. None of them will take that kind of abuse and will have a short life. These sanders are made to work with only there own weight with you guiding. I suggest you start with heavier grits like a 60 grit. You will be amazed at how fast it goes. If you’re removing paint, you can even start with a 36 grit. Wood starts feeling smooth when you reach 100 grit. Wood starts becoming ready for a finish at 150 and above grit. 
I have a large Bosch belt sander that is powerful and easy to use. 
For the type work you’re doing it sounds like you need a big machine with a 4” wide belt.


----------



## FrankC

He has had 5 years to figure something out, his furniture is probably ready for a refurb by now. 😊


----------



## Tool Agnostic

BillCounter said:


> Looks like many great recommendations


I think that this new member is setting up for something nefarious. He/she picked two threads that were long dormant and posted asinine comments on both of them. Wait and see. 

It is sad to see you responding to the thread, though. BillCounter doesn't care, I am sure of that.


----------

